# Does the Hopper use the 922's UI? It looks like it...



## schmack (Sep 10, 2005)

I just ordered a 722k for my office, to compliment the 922 Sling in my living room. I am going to transplant it's M2T OTA module it comes with, taking it from the 722 and dropping it into the 922. $100 for the unit, $15 for the visit.

The UI on the 722k is lacking compared to the 922, if I recall. It looks like the shots I have seen for the Hopper.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Codebase for Hopper2000 [XiP813] taken from ViP922. With many changes.


----------

